# Physio help for Shoulder pains 5 MONTHS LATER! HELP!



## LouW (Aug 26, 2015)

In March 2015 I went to the mountains for the very first time and took a nasty fall on the last day, it shook me up a fair bit, but cam e away feeling slightly achy.

Then for about 2 months I had a fair bit of shoulder pain. It went away for 3 months, but now it's back and worse than ever!

I don't want to go to a GP as they'll refer me to physio, I'd rather just do the physio at home, but can anyone recommend anything?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

LouW said:


> In March 2015 I went to the mountains for the very first time and took a nasty fall on the last day, it shook me up a fair bit, but cam e away feeling slightly achy.
> 
> Then for about 2 months I had a fair bit of shoulder pain. It went away for 3 months, but now it's back and worse than ever!
> 
> I don't want to go to a GP as they'll refer me to physio, I'd rather just do the physio at home, but can anyone recommend anything?


go to an ortho get an mri find out what is up. dont waste time on a gp or pyhs therapy till you know if it is a big prob or not


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it an impingement? If you go to a good masseur they can ... um, dissolve muscle knots on the inside of the patella. They enter through the armpit and it hurts like fuck but it helped my sister who had a pretty severe impingement. She went twice and then it was gone.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

LouW said:


> I don't want to go to a GP as they'll refer me to physio, I'd rather just do the physio at home, but can anyone recommend anything?


The crux is not the GP but to get to a _good_ physio therapist. (I've a 4y long story of many useless PTs util I recently finally found a very good one who was able to a) find the ral underlying problem and b) to treat it. Something all the many PTs before didn't manage... like with any other profession, there are few A grades, many intermediates and many foul eggs)


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I had this after a fall in January. My wife, who is a physio but not a sports injury specialist treated my shoulder a couple of times but spotted that there was something else going on and forced me to go and see a specialist. Turns out I had an impingement in my neck and no injury to my shoulder at all. I saw him about 6 times, he gave me some exercises, would manipulate the area and he checked my progress each time. It eventually cleared up but it was money well spent.

Moral of the story: I'm married to a physio but it still took a specialist to sort me out. This is not something you can cut corners on.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't be a dumbass, go see a doctor. Pain is your body tellin' you something's wrong. Wife caught an edge, slammed hard. Sore for a month, and she thought it was getting better. Months pass, middle of the night she is pushing herself up out of bed to use the bathroom. SNAP.......excruciating pain, crying and vomiting. Months earlier she had fractured her rotator cuff. Getting out of bed, she broke the fracture completely off. Go see a doctor.......


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> go to an ortho get an mri find out what is up. dont waste time on a gp or pyhs therapy till you know if it is a big prob or not



MRI wan't do. Need X-RAY. See if any muscles are turned. Defiantly see a doc.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

cookiedog said:


> MRI wan't do. Need X-RAY. See if any muscles are turned. Defiantly see a doc.


I think it would be better to go see a doctor cooperatively. ^^


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Anticrobotic said:


> I think it would be better to go see a doctor cooperatively. ^^


well maybe he has an axe to grind


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

This book & web-site Functional Patterns.com was huge and eliminating my shoulder problem, knee and chronic big toe issues.

The Trigger Point Therapy Workbook: Your Self-Treatment Guide for Pain Relief, Edition 3
Functional Patterns - The Most Progressive Functional Personal Training in San Diego








:hairy:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> MRI wan't do. Need X-RAY. See if any muscles are turned. Defiantly see a doc.


You don't want an X-ray, it doesn't show soft tissue, i.e tendons, ligaments, muscles etc. MRI *IS* what you want if you get any sort of imaging done, as that does show the soft tissue. 

How is your posture?


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

X-Ray/MRI/CT Scan all have their uses, and a doctor would know best which is most likely to help in your case. If it is not getting better after 5 months, something is quite wrong, and it is really better to consult a specialist than forum members who: 1. most likely aren't specialists, 2. wouldn't be able diagnose the problem properly based on just text description.

You can have my morale support, but for a fix, see a doc.


----------



## shervin (Apr 11, 2015)

First of all, go to the doctor. That's a no brainer.

but if you really care for our input, I'lol share a similar situation that I dealt with. In late January, I had a pretty bad fall (rolled down the hill top to bottom) and I ended up having shoulder pain for a while. I went to the doctor and she said that I bruised the bone and that it would take up to 6 months for it to heal as long as I don't strain my shoulder again. I took it easy from then on, didn't do shoulder work outs and it healed in exactly 6 months.

So I'm not saying to just wait it out, but that's how it worked for me. Go to the doc and it might just be the same problem, or not.


----------



## LouW (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks all!

I had seen a doctor before back in May who had said there's no need for x-rays or MRIs, and that if the pain hadn't gone in 2 weeks, to go back and he'd book me in for phsyio. The pain went after a week so I left it, and then it came back a few months later. 

I'll get back to the docs and get the free physio, the only problem is it'll have to be in work time.

I guess that's the price you have to pay for enjoying extreme sports :jumping1:


----------

